

Facebook Deals Launches Tonight - ramanujam
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_deals_launches_tonight_groupon_doesnt_sta.php

======
ares2012
I wonder how much the timing of Facebook Deals is being driven by the upcoming
Groupon IPO. A competing Deal service that is free to businesses could upend
the Groupon model, making them more open to an acquisition instead of an IPO.

Or maybe just put the brakes on Groupon before it has enough users to add
"social features" and become a shopping-driving social network?

------
spoiledtechie
I question Facebooks place in this market. While rather interesting move and
actually a forward thinking move, what happens when other small web companies
spring out of nowhere like Groupon and the BEAST steps in called facebook and
takes over. I think it Compares to MSoft in the early days.

Maybe with the huge mountain of Cash groupon is sitting on, they should push
some money into creating a solid, yet open-slightly closed source of a social
network to even try to dethrone something as big as facebook.

~~~
brg
From one side, it is exactly what Facebook should be better at than any other
company; targeting specific people by interest and location, and networking
that via the social graph. If my wall post provided free advertising for a
company when I purchase a deal, there is a higher chance for my friends to
consider the deal.

On the other hand, Facebook has done a remarkable job not trying to become the
Google of the internet. For instance they seem to have left Zynga alone to
make games; where as Google has tried to buy (DoubleClick) or copy (Buzz)
every product which came along in a niche that they hadn't reached into yet.

------
dman
I hope this doesnt mean that I lose friends because of my friends pushing
products on me.

------
suking
Oh cool - another service I won't use!

~~~
veb
I originally thought the same, but you should remember that they've developed
this a wee bit differently than other models. It's based on friendships
(Facebook after all) and Facebook credits. So I'm guessing that if suddenly
all my friends were going to X on Y and I see that, I can say to myself, "hmm,
I feel like catching up with some friends, all I need to do is go to X on Y
too...".

Groupon, you show the link to a friend and they go, "Yay, cheap food!" or you
can go, "hey friend! let's get more friends and go hang here!! cheap food!!"
but I'm guessing Facebook will take out all of that "tedious" planning stuff,
so it's very streamlined - i.e. if more than X friends are going to Y you'll
be pestered via your Wall until you click "buy" or whatever it'll be.

~~~
suking
Sounds like I'm going to get bombarded by requests/wall messages telling me to
buy crap because my friends did. I don't know.

Seems like facebook is late to the party - they should have partnered with
groupon or livingsocial imo. Time will tell.

~~~
veb
Use the 'hide' feature.

